# New trailer



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey i just got a new decoy trailer thats a 6-12 and it waits about 2500 pounds lol. Its a project so i'll be posting pic's up let me know if you have any tips or helpful hints for me 
Thanks.


----------

